# One Way to Have a Scheduler on Your Kindle...



## Jdshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

Apart from trying to find a way to take notes on my Kindle 2, I've also spent a few weeks trying to get a decent calendar / scheduler to work.

I've tried all manner of getting my Google Calendar to render on my Kindle 2 webkit, but with little success. The best google calendar link seems to be:

http://www.google.com/calendar/m

BUT, the mobile Google Calendar will not let you jump to any specific date, which makes it really difficult to use -- who really wants to click "next day" 30 times to see if you're free next month?

Well, again, it's not a perfect solution, as it involves some legwork, but I've decided that actually the best solution for a scheduler on the Kindle is a TEXT file that looks something like this:



> -------------------------------------------------
> -------------------------------------------------
> 2010/12/15 -- Wednesday
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...


The advantages to doing it this way are that you can very easily search for a date (jump to a date), you can search for any words in your schedule (i.e., when was grandma's birthday again?"), the Kindle will re-open the file to the last place you were looking, and you can edit your file when you plug into a computer with the USB cable. I suppose you can make temporary additions using the note-taking feature...

It's not a PERFECT solution, but at least it allows for jumping to dates and (tethered) editing.

I have a blank file ready for 2011 if anyone wants it. Just let me know.

Hope that helps someone out...

Jeffrey


----------

